# Feeding out wild pigs



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

What do yall use to feed out wild pigs that were caught in traps? Dont wanna spend an arm and a leg putting weight on them. Is corn the best option or sweet feed or rice bran or something else???


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

We don't, eating size get cleaned and the rest go to the pasture.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Yotes gotta eat too!!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Corn is best for putting fat on them which is mostly what they are lacking. It will also take some of the "wild" taste out of them. I wouldn't try and raise/feed one from 50 lbs to 250 lbs, just buy one if that is what you are looking for cause IME they just don't grow/fatten like a normal pig and the cost per lb is too high. Feed it about 30 to 45 days then off to the butcher.


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

I've heard it takes a LONG time to get wild pigs to gain weight. My uncle fed some wild hogs a mixture of grain/sweet feed/protein for about a month and it seemed like a big waste of time and money to me.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Cut em and worm em or it will be a waiste. But they can be fattened up, but not full of worms or uncutt. Treat em like regular pigs.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

I feed the ones I trap a 22 mag right between their eyes.


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

CajunBob said:


> I feed the ones I trap a 22 mag right between their eyes.


Yep! They sure don't grow on a lead diet.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

tried it a few times and wormed them as well, they never gained any real weight, just got round

was not worth the trouble and they deff. want to get out all the time


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

its hard to get them to put on weight because of the stress they are under. 
(wild animal trapped, transported then put in a pen)


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Yrs back we always had hogs, my uncle wanted pigs so we loaded him up, raised m with some Blubutts n Yorkshires, would feed Rice bran slop. Ended up with some PWR Yorkshire cross I have some pics somewher of my uncles Hog Hilton. My 1st cousin would take any sized boar n cut n feed 3-4 months then make entire thing into smoked sausage to sell, always had people waiting for the smoked sausage. Have read here it just don't pay, I have no idea although we had both am thinking the cut boars would grow as fast as any domestic hog we had, its been 20+ yrs back and my memories gone to s*%# since then....WW


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Guess I should have added why I was asking. We are looking at trapping a bunch then selling them off to either one of the slaughter houses or one of the TAHC approved facilities. If/when we catch a few smaller ones i was wanting to put a few extra pounds on them to make the weight cut or to maybe bump one to the next weight class. Say it weighed 148, would like to bump it 4 or 5 pounds to get more money.


----------



## Blitz678 (Feb 16, 2010)

I only feed out when I want to wait to butcher. wild hogs don't fatten evenly like a domestic pig anymore. they tend to get pot bellies of fat that isn't really usable. I wouldn't keep them over a few weeks and then make sausage. i don't think it effects the taste much since most of the hogs I shoot are eating my feeder corn anyway! It will help an under-fed pig get back to a healthy weight before butchering. Just my opinion and what I tend to do If i am able to take the pig live. I would rather have fresh hog over frozen if I know I am going to use it soon. I still think the best thing for gamey taste is ice. Well drained of coarse. Sorry this got a lot longer than I intended!


----------



## Blitz678 (Feb 16, 2010)

PS- I don't think you can put on enough weight for the money with corn around $10 a bag. But I have never kept up with it before.


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

1st hand experience, my dad did this very thing many years ago. Simply put, by the time they get big enough you will walk outside and see you have 10 more baby hogs to deal with. Then you will build another pen.....then you have a wild pig farm. Not profitable and it stinks...good luck.


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Sounds like I'll just take them to sell when we catch them, or within a day or so at least. I dont care how they taste as I will be selling them to TAHC Facility lol, just wandering if there was anything that put weight on them fast.


----------



## RPLSJDD (Mar 8, 2011)

from experience........DON'T DO IT!

we have tried it a coupe of different times. The money you make on the ffew extra pounds they put on is for sure not worth it at $10 bag corn or anything else. Scraps and slop will put on the most weight, but in the past hogs it was nothign but fat....they did not put on any meat at all so you might make some extra cash but eating wise it was no bueno! 

We did it for a long time and our best method was sell the ones 60 lbs and up, eat all the little ones we wanted (until the wife says no more) and bury the rest of them.......this is Texas, there is no shortage of selling size hogs so let the little ones go and they will fatten up themselves..free of charge!


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Best way to put weight on them is to insert one of those old window sash weights right before you unload them at the sale!


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

They will eat anything. If you do not want to spend too much money ask the produce markets and restaurants for any produce and food they are going to trash. Sometime a 12 pack will do...


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

Just wondering, but I thought they pasted law that you could not transport or keep wild hogs alive. DUNO! Be careful


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

The only way i know to add weight is to mix sand with their feed for a while . They inhale the sand with the feed .


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Blastn & Castn said:


> Just wondering, but I thought they pasted law that you could not transport or keep wild hogs alive. DUNO! Be careful


You can transport them to a permitted TAHC facility or to a slaughter house without a problem. Heard you can keep them for up to 7-10 days, not sure gonna look up before we do anything. We may end up selling day hunts for them, lots of options we are kicking around right now.


----------

